# Another sunny day here at Oaks-n-Goats Farm & the goats love it!



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sunny day anyone~


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Such cute goats. And a lovely place. Great pics!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Such cute goats. And a lovely place. Great pics!


Thanks 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All cute.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Awwww! They all look so happy! Super beautiful goats! 💜


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> All cute.





EJskeleton said:


> Awwww! They all look so happy! Super beautiful goats! 💜


Thank yall!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

